# ST-E3-RT + 2 600Ex-RT + 430EXII



## MonteGraham (Mar 23, 2014)

Is it possible to use all theses speedlites in 1 setup??

ST-E3-RT + 2 600Ex-RT + 430EXII


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 23, 2014)

Only with one of the 600's on camera as a master. The 430 can only be controlled by the optical triggering system, and the ST-E3-RT can only do radio control (the old ST-E2 could control all three flashes optically, as could a 90 EX).

Another option is a Sonia green optical slave trigger and hotshoe adapter (flashzebra.com) for the 430; you could trigger both 600s with the ST-E3. You'd need to be in manual - no E-TTL, the preflash would fire the 430.


----------



## MonteGraham (Mar 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Only with one of the 600's on camera as a master. The 430 can only be controlled by the optical triggering system, and the ST-E3-RT can only do radio control (the old ST-E2 could control all three flashes optically, as could a 90 EX).
> 
> Another option is a Sonia green optical slave trigger and hotshoe adapter (flashzebra.com) for the 430; you could trigger both 600s with the ST-E3. You'd need to be in manual - no E-TTL, the preflash would fire the 430.



Thanks neuroanatomist!


----------



## MonteGraham (Apr 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Only with one of the 600's on camera as a master. The 430 can only be controlled by the optical triggering system, and the ST-E3-RT can only do radio control (the old ST-E2 could control all three flashes optically, as could a 90 EX).
> 
> Another option is a Sonia green optical slave trigger and hotshoe adapter (flashzebra.com) for the 430; you could trigger both 600s with the ST-E3. You'd need to be in manual - no E-TTL, the preflash would fire the 430.



Ive been doing a little research how about using a Phottix Strato as a pass through TTL trigger??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2014)

From what I've just read, that would work.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 5, 2014)

MonteGraham said:


> Ive been doing a little research how about using a Phottix Strato as a pass through TTL trigger??



It is, but only if you have the 430 as a dumb flash on the Stratos receiver, assuming the Phottix software guys keep up with the firmware and ever changing flash protocols for whatever bodies you intend to use, and that the pass through is RT flash compatible (it doesn't have a USB port), and I haven't seen anybody say it is or isn't yet. 

Personally, having used third party triggers and the 600's, I'd save the $90 on the triggers and sell the 430, then put the money towards a third 600.


----------



## wsheldon (Apr 6, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Personally, having used third party triggers and the 600's, I'd save the $90 on the triggers and sell the 430, then put the money towards a third 600.



+1 

That was my approach after trying a few work-arounds. The radio control of the ST-E3-RT and 600EX-RT works so well it's annoying to dumb things down to handle legacy equipment. All we need is for Canon to sub-license the spec or third parties to "adopt" it, so high end lighting (Einsteins, etc) can be used with the system.


----------



## BL (Apr 6, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, having used third party triggers and the 600's, I'd save the $90 on the triggers and sell the 430, then put the money towards a third 600.
> ...



That will never happen I'm afraid. Canon wants our monies!


----------

